# When is a citrus tree a total loss?



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah.... my orange tree was full of blooms....

Now nearly every leaf has fallen off.....

Only other Time it did this I got all new growth.... but it never had single digits....

I guess I will wait until May.....

Btw...it was an igloo for a few days


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

My Orange tree is 23 years old, about 18 feet tall but was able to put plastic over it but did not have enough to drape it to the ground. Hopefully the snow helped insulate it as well. Mine also was starting to bloom so not sure what to expect at this point.
Small grapefruit tree already had baby fruit and it has alot of brown leaves on it. I will give up fruit for one season(485 oranges this past year) if they survive. Time will tell.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

I have a lot (10+) of citrus trees of various flavors. Didn't cover them. About half have been through freezing temps before but nothing Like this last one. They have always lost some leaves and recovered. This time they all are going to lose all their leaves. I'm hoping they recover.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I cut up rotting oranges in half all around the tree for the bees to get sugar every leaf is dead plan to trim n wait


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

We picked many bushels, several hundred of blood oranges off my dadâ€™s ~15-20 year old trees in the days prior to the freeze. Climbed the tall ladder myself to get them all. Got everything picked and this was an â€œonâ€ year. Been squeezing and freezing juice ever since. 

Dad is not hopeful, looking at the trees, Iâ€™m not either. Those trees survived the low 20s no problem, but this time we didnâ€™t even bother with heaters, just too cold for too long. 

Heâ€™s vowed to replant.


----------



## jimandrews1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mine lost every leaf, I didnâ€™t try to protect them, had too many other things to worry about. Leaves are falling like crazy, but scrape a branch with your fingernail and itâ€™s green and looks like it will put on new growth. Thatâ€™s on several varieties of oranges, lemons, and grapefruit. Maybe Iâ€™ll get lucky, if not Iâ€™ll replant for the grandkids...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My pears and plums are blooming like crazy. But the citrus and avocado trees look pretty bad. I can still scrape a little green on some of the trunks and limbs but it isnâ€™t very bright. So likely a total loss. They are only 1 year old in my garden so not a total loss. Just replant and hope for best next years to come.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Still no sign of life but the main citrus branches don’t look dead.... May will be the cut off


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

I had two, covered them with frost blankets. they turned completely brown. my persimmon, peach, figs, and pears are already leafing out. i scratched the bark near the trunk and they were both brown(cambiam layer dead). I cut one down last week. i saved the trunk and large branches for my bbq offset smoker.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

See a very small little green shoot about one foot from the ground on both the orange tree and grape fruit tree. Very small i.e. size of a tooth pick. Sure hope we get some up higher or it will be several years before these guys start producing again.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Neighbor has 5 Owari Satsumas trees which took a hard freeze at 11 and 12 degrees. He had them mulched with full bags and heaters nearby but he thinks its better to dig up and replace. Neighbors back hoe will take them out.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

My dwarf grapefruit just came out above the graft!


----------



## Helislug (Feb 20, 2018)

on Sunday, April 11 our 2 avocado trees in Flour Bluff sprouted out from the ground. Neither are grafted varieties (Mexicola Grande and Lila, NOT Lula). We had avocados for the first time last year. Citrus? None have shown any signs of life...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I am now seeing cracks above the base in the bark.... she’s coming out this week


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

My orange tree of 8 yrs had the bark coming off the trunk. Pulled it this weekend and no green visible at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

